# Pull Trigger on McLane?



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/for/6271286492.html

$250. Emailed the guy. He said it runs "great." He says he rebuilt the carb about a month ago. Asked him why he was getting rid of it...said he bought it in a lot of yard equipment and doesn't need it. Asked him about reel/bedknife condition. He said the reel could use some "sharpening". Hard to see the reel from the pictures.

Any cautions or is this a good deal?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks pretty clean.

I'm probably too cynical, but I've never bothered with the "why are you selling it" question. If he has a sneaky reason for selling it, he'll come up with a great sounding lie. If he has no good reason for selling it, he'll make something up. In other words, the answer doesn't matter. With anything used, go in eyes wide open, let the sale item do the talking, and ignore most of what the seller says.

Hopefully someone will chime in on McLane info that you can use to "ask" the mower itself when you get there.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks really clean. The chain for the roller drive looks brand new. When looking at it you can do the paper test with the chain still on so don't worry about taking that off. I would inspect the reel for any large knocks or gouges.The reel looks to be a 5 blade model but could be a 7 since the pics have the grass catcher on. Also look at the drive belt for the reel and that it is in decent shape.

The mower is clean but the price seems a bit high in my opinion. Definitely negotiate on that front.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks pretty good. Mine is the same mower but has the 5.25 Briggs so mine is newer and unpaid $250 for it. I bet he would take $175 or $200 for it.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I just made him an offer of $175....looks like the reel might need some backlapping based on these pictures. Thoughts? I'm no expert.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

So he says $220 is as low as he can go. Take it or leave it? I really want to get it just bc I want a reel...but don't want to get it if it's not worth it.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I would go out there and start it and test it in his yard haha. See how the engine sounds and runs. Backlapping isnt that big of a deal because they all need it eventually.. I got lucky and mine is like brand new and didn't need it but I will have too soon.. if your there with money in hand I promise he will take $200. I bet that mower is 10 years old or more. Plus your going to want a roller for it and that's another $30-$150 depending on if you buy one or make your own. As long as it runs fine and the reels seems to be in decent shape then go for it!


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go for it....what's the worst that can happen? I get it, decide I want a different one, so resell this one for about the same as what I buy it for, right?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to go for it....what's the worst that can happen? I get it, decide I want a different one, so resell this one for about the same as what I buy it for, right?


That's usually the way I look at purchases on Craigslist. As long as you can sell it for what you pay, or a little less, or a little more 👍🏻


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Same here, that was my plan when I bought my McLane!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

If you end up taking her home try to get some 80 grit compund along with the 120. My reel looked in similar condition and it took a while with the compund I used to get her sharp.


----------

